# [RISOLTO] Impossibile montare partizioni fat!

## stifler83

Vorrei capire per quale motivo non riesco più a montare partizioni FAT. Ne da grafica tramite kde ne tramite comando mount, suppongo quindi che sia un problema di sistema, idee su cosa possa essersi sbudellato?  :Smile:  Ci tengo a precisare che gli altri filesystem sono stati testati e risultano funzionanti?Last edited by stifler83 on Fri Jan 28, 2011 4:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

hald è avviato?

----------

## stifler83

si è avviato, ho controllato sul kernel e mi pare che ci sia tutto quello che mi serve. Non riesco proprio a capire dove sia il problema.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stifler83

ok, ho risolto. Mi sono reso conto guardando attentamente il dmesg della presenza di un errore particolare,  da li sono andato a spulciare nel menu del kernel rendendomi conto che il problema era nel File system -> Native language support -.- Praticamente togliendo codepage 437 la FAT non andava piu. Ora worka tutto  :Smile:  Have a nice day  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

codepage 850 o avrai problemi con le lettere accentate nei nomi dei file.

----------

